# Hoyt Split Buss



## bigcountry11 (May 25, 2007)

How many change thier floating yoke to a static yoke when changing out strings on a Hoyt? Specifically an alphamax 35.


----------



## TAStech (Jul 23, 2010)

In the shop, not only do we change them to a tied yoke we serve in all floating yokes that come in for tune-ups. Just for adjustment on idler lean.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I changed mine to a static so i could adjust the top cam for some lean.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

TAStech said:


> In the shop, not only do we change them to a tied yoke we serve in all floating yokes that come in for tune-ups. Just for adjustment on idler lean.


I hope you ask first.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Hoyts work best floating, IMO. Only in extreme cases of top cam lean have I ever served one up to make it static.


----------



## efmoto (Jun 9, 2010)

x-it said:


> I changed mine to a static so i could adjust the top cam for some lean.


Same here...


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Roskoes said:


> Hoyts work best floating, IMO. Only in extreme cases of top cam lean have I ever served one up to make it static.


How do you adjust the cam lean with the floating yolk ?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Rootbeer LX said:


> How do you adjust the cam lean with the floating yolk ?


You don't. You get a good set of limbs on it with the correct limbs in the correct places on the bow so that excessive cam lean is not there in the first place.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Static*

Change mine to a static yoke every time strings go on a bow.


----------



## TAStech (Jul 23, 2010)

Rootbeer LX said:


> How do you adjust the cam lean with the floating yolk ?


Change to a static yolk and add the necessary amount of twists to the appropriate side.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

So check this out!...I got my new TurboHawk the other day and it actually came,from the factory, with no slip yoke!!! it has a static yoke on the factory harness. I was to say the least..shocked! infact it had even been adjusted for cam lean? So I asked my friend who owns the shop if she had adjusted it and she said no. Now upon closer inspection I also noticed that the cable was not served at the split like most you see and I'm not complaining but since I was expecting the standard slip yoke,I ordered a set of Worlds Best bow strings last week for it...who knew!!


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

My Maxxis came from the factory with a static yoke. I was surprised and was called a fibber by the archery shop owner that I purchased it from. We didn't notice the yoke when we took the bow out of the box. It took me a couple of days to notice it as well. I mentioned it to said shop owner later when I went back to the shop. Of course thats when he called me a fibber mcgee.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hoyt is now using a static yoke as standard . Spoke to them today and that's what they said. I am a huge floating yoke fan. Like FS560 said, if you have so much lean that a floating yoke can't give you a straight-tracking string at full draw, you need new limbs, not a static yoke to mask the problem.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Hoyt is finally getting the message.*

We have been hounding HOYT and reps for a year now about Cam Lean, especially the AM 32/35s.

There is no reason to leave your AM floating yoke if you have cam lean. Check out this pic:

Notice how out of alignment the Drawstop is.........wow

Tied the yoke static, twisted to correct lean, and bow started grouping.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

jim46ok said:


> We have been hounding HOYT and reps for a year now about Cam Lean, especially the AM 32/35s.
> 
> There is no reason to leave your AM floating yoke if you have cam lean. Check out this pic:
> 
> ...


Your pic shows the bottom cam. Not sure I see how adding a static yoke will correct a lean problem with the bottom cam, but I would be interested in an explanation if one exists. Did you check the bottom cam again at full draw after you added the static yoke?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Cam lean is truley over rated.:wink:
As long as the cam leans the exact same every time.
There are alot of real good shooter out there that will take your money
with their cams really leaning.


----------



## efmoto (Jun 9, 2010)

no1huntmaster said:


> Cam lean is truley over rated.:wink:
> As long as the cam leans the exact same every time.
> There are alot of real good shooter out there that will take your money
> with their cams really leaning.


You are correct but cam lean makes your bow less forgiving...
http://www.spot-hogg.com/newsletters/archived/newsletter_5.php


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

efmoto said:


> You are correct but cam lean makes your bow less forgiving...
> http://www.spot-hogg.com/newsletters/archived/newsletter_5.php


Thats a good read,thanks for posting that.:thumbs_up


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Rootbeer LX said:


> Thats a good read,thanks for posting that.:thumbs_up


Ditto. Thanks for the read.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

every body wants to sell u something.

But yes a good read for sure.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 16, 2003)

So how does one serve a floating yolk to make it static? I'd like to do this with mine. 

thanks


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

new maxxis 35 and contender elite both with static yokes from the factory


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

might just be luck but i have been able to twist my floating yoke on my burner to adjust a little cam lean.


----------



## Brent13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of a floating yoke that has been made static, trying to get an image in my head of this process?

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't have a picture but all you do is press the bow and serve the floating yoke shut where it goes through the cable. Now you basically have a static yoke.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

You can also slide the yoke to correct the cam lean before serving it in, and save yourself some twisting. And, if you change your mind, you can unserve it and go back to a floating yoke.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Good Eye!*



PB26 said:


> Your pic shows the bottom cam. Not sure I see how adding a static yoke will correct a lean problem with the bottom cam, but I would be interested in an explanation if one exists. Did you check the bottom cam again at full draw after you added the static yoke?



Good Eye, PB26. It was easier to take pic of BOTTOM cam while on the Shooting Machine. The UPPER had an equal amount of lean. By tying the yoke static, and twisting to straighten top, it helped the bottom immensely.

And, yes, a CORRECTLY matched set of limbs makes this a moot point. But, as we know, the factory is putting limbs on bows that don't match as well as we would like. And Dealers and Shops aren't setting the bows up CORRECTLY before letting the bow out the door and cashing the check. So some bows go home with cam lean. Sad but true.

There is a DARN good reason Hoyt has gone back to a static yoke. I for one am convinced. A good move to preserve the Hoyt quality tradition.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*They know....*



efmoto said:


> You are correct but cam lean makes your bow less forgiving...
> http://www.spot-hogg.com/newsletters/archived/newsletter_5.php


Spott Hogg knows. And they proved it with their Shooting Machine. Machines don't lie....


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Be carefull about straightening out the top cam lean too much because when the cam rolls over your top draw stop will start to move also possibly not making contact with the cable at full draw.


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

Have a question. Is the idea to serve both sides together, or are they supposed to be served indepently. Found a pic, but couldnt tell. They look like for the first few runs its actually served together.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

jim46ok said:


> And, yes, a CORRECTLY matched set of limbs makes this a moot point. But, as we know, the factory is putting limbs on bows that don't match as well as we would like. And Dealers and Shops aren't setting the bows up CORRECTLY before letting the bow out the door and cashing the check. So some bows go home with cam lean. Sad but true.
> 
> There is a DARN good reason Hoyt has gone back to a static yoke. I for one am convinced. A good move to preserve the Hoyt quality tradition.


A little confused by this. On the one hand, you state that badly matched limbs out of the factory make a static yoke necessary, while correctly matched limbs allow you to use a floating yoke because there is no severe lean problem; on the other hand, you suggest that going back to a static yoke "preserves the Hoyt quality tradition." If a static yoke is the cure for poor quality control at the factory, while a floating yoke works fine when the limbs are properly matched at the factory, how can going back to a static yoke be a sign of a "quality tradition"? Your own argument would suggest that going to the static yoke is an easy way to get around the problem of the "factory...putting limbs on bows that don't match as well as we would like." If they put matching ones on from the factory, the point, as you say, would be moot, and you could use a floater with no problems. For the record I never had any lean problems with any of my numerous Hoyts, and all had floating yokes.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a fuse string on a Hoyt that the bus cable was so twisted I don't think it could have floated if it wanted to (rolled the cam on that bow), replaced the string with Vapor Trail strings and never had another problem. I think there are many factors each bow has, including Hoyt turning the axle spacer on some top axles and not on others which cause different things to happen. Just need to figure your particular bow out. I'm sure some do better with a static yoke but not all.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

PB26 said:


> A little confused by this. On the one hand, you state that badly matched limbs out of the factory make a static yoke necessary, while correctly matched limbs allow you to use a floating yoke because there is no severe lean problem; on the other hand, you suggest that going back to a static yoke "preserves the Hoyt quality tradition." If a static yoke is the cure for poor quality control at the factory, while a floating yoke works fine when the limbs are properly matched at the factory, how can going back to a static yoke be a sign of a "quality tradition"? Your own argument would suggest that going to the static yoke is an easy way to get around the problem of the "factory...putting limbs on bows that don't match as well as we would like." If they put matching ones on from the factory, the point, as you say, would be moot, and you could use a floater with no problems. For the record I never had any lean problems with any of my numerous Hoyts, and all had floating yokes.


No, I did not say that.

And I did not "state that badly matched limbs......." You have misquoted me. Please re-read the post. And no, I did not say specifically that "going back to a static yoke preserves......" but rather inferred that any time a Manufacturer makes a change to improve or correct ANY aspect of a product, it results in a better product. That's a given.

Enough banter....the man just wants his Bow to function as it should. And if you had Hoyts with no lean? Good for you.


----------

